# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  داستا ن ثبت نام کنکور

## erica

سلام به همگی.یه موضوع ذهن منو درگیر کرده امروز رفتم مدرسه مون واسه گرفتن کارنامه دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی از مديرمون خواستم که از کارنامه ها واسم کپی کنه میگه خودم باید ثبت نامت کنم میگه دانش آموز می  من بهش گفتم خودم میخوام ثبت نام کنم قبول نمی کنه خواهش کردم آقا کلافه شدم از دستش میگه اگه وزیر هم بیاد کارنامه رو نمیدم منم گفتم چرا? کارنامه حق دانش اموزه میگه حق دانش آموز هست ولی نه واسه ثبت نام میگه پولم نمیخواد بدی خودم ثبت نامت میکنم به نظرتون چرا اینکاره رو ميکنه?من نمیخوام بقیه کارنامه ام رو ببینه.مديرمون میگه چرا میخوای بري کافی نت منم گفتم خونه میخوام ثبت نام کنم میگه فک کن اینجا خونته ذله شدم خونه اومدم بعد با داداشم رفتم آموزش پرورش خودمون کارنامم رو گرفتم راستی میگه اگه ثبت نام کردی دیگه من تو نميشناسم

----------


## w.p.w

به گور پدرش خندیده اصلا همچین حقی نداره 
مگه مدرستون دفتردار نداره اینا وظیفه اونه
برو پیش دفتر دار مدرسه بگو پیرینت کارنامتو بده مدیرم هیچ کارس

----------


## saj8jad

به حق چیزای نشنیده  :Yahoo (110): 

مدیرتون بیماری اعصاب و روان ندارن احیانا!؟  :Yahoo (4): 


پ.ن ؛ به نظرم میرسه به خاطر اینکه متوجه بشه رتبتون چنده میشه و کجا قبول میشید و ... این کار رو میخواد انجام بده ، که البته قانونا ، شرعا ، عرفا و اخلاقا کار درستی نیست  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4): 

برای شما تنها میخواد این کار رو کنه یا که نه واسه همه قراره جناب مدیر ثبت نام کنن؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## erica

نه واسه بچه های فارغ التحصیل هم میخواد ثبت نام کنه

----------


## w.p.w

مدرستون دفتردار نداره؟

----------


## erica

داره که ولی امروز نبود رفتم آموزش پرورش گرفتم

----------


## w.p.w

شما که میگی گرفتم پس مشکلت چیه ؟

----------


## erica

نه گرفتم که فقط میخواستم نظرات کانبرا رو بدونم که چرا همچین کاری رو ميکنه

----------


## w.p.w

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
گرفتی ماروووو...
ول کن خواهر من به زندگیت برس از این نخاله ها همه جا پیدا میشه طبیعیه 
موفق باشین

----------


## erica

ممنون واسه نظراتتون

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*منم بخاطر همین موضوع نمیخام برم مدرسه و پروندمو بگیرم 
الان نمیدونم معدل کل پیش دانشگاهیمو از کجا بیارم 
امیدوارم جزو اطلاعات ضروری نباشه*

----------


## erica

> *منم بخاطر همین موضوع نمیخام برم مدرسه و پروندمو بگیرم 
> الان نمیدونم معدل کل پیش دانشگاهیمو از کجا بیارم 
> امیدوارم جزو اطلاعات ضروری نباشه*


معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی لازمه میتونی بري آموزش پرورش از اونجا بگیری

----------


## Masoume

خدایا...خودت ب داد جوونامون برس...دارن از دست میرن :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

